# Gold Lapel pins



## Godmus (Feb 17, 2012)

Saw an auction go for 750 bucks for Lot: 127 - Y10 10K GOLD FILLED LAPEL PINS APPROX. WEIGHT 808.6851 GRAMS.

My math put that at around 33.72 grams of pure gold and a price tag of 1870. 

What do you guys think? winner got a good deal?


----------



## jack_burton (Feb 17, 2012)

Without checking the math and assuming everything is legit, it sounds like it went for just around spot price of gold; which for FeeBay, is a pretty good deal for the buyer.


----------



## edward147 (Oct 15, 2016)

Godmus said:


> Saw an auction go for 750 bucks for Lot: 127 - Y10 10K GOLD FILLED Award Lapel Pins APPROX. WEIGHT 808.6851 GRAMS.
> 
> My math put that at around 33.72 grams of pure gold and a price tag of 1870.
> 
> What do you guys think? winner got a good deal?



Hi Godmus,
33.72 gram of pure gold at only 1870 is very nice and profitable deal for the buyer. But before buying that you should cross check the quality of gold.

Moderator's Note: This clever spammer dredged up an old post, quoted the OP, then inserted his spam link (which I have disabled) into the quote. Thank you Palladium for catching it. Can't get much past that clever cat! 8) 

FrugalRefiner


----------



## Palladium (Oct 15, 2016)

Link?


----------



## justinhcase (Oct 15, 2016)

http://spamallpinsforyou.com/html/front/bin/ptlist.phtml?Category=388327SPAM.
Like it :lol:


----------



## g_axelsson (Oct 15, 2016)

Reported to google spam report, it will cost them in search rank. :twisted: 

Göran


----------

